# خواطرى :فوق العالى عاليا والاعلى فوقهم



## asmicheal (13 يناير 2010)

*خواطرى :فوق العالى عاليا والاعلى فوقهم 



















*


*من قديم الزمان *

*يحاول الانسان ان يجد العدل *

*وعبثا وضع قوانين وانظمة فى سبيل تحقيق العدل *

*على تلك الارض الفانية*

*لكن تلاعب المتلاعبون *
*وكثر المجرمون *
*وحكماء هذا العالم *
*حيات ذووى سم زعاف *
*احكم من ابناء الملكوت *

*ولهم ثغراتهم وتلفيقاتهم وكذباتهم *
*التى تلف الجرائم *

*وتلوى الحقائق *
*وتفبرك الادلة *
*وتتهرب من القوانين *

*لكن *


*قف *
*انتظر *
*و *
*انظر *



*فوق كل عالى عاليا *
*والاعلى القدوس فوق الجميع *


*يا اللة الهى الحى *
*لاتدع عصا الاشرار تمتد على نصيب الصديقيين *
*لئلا يمد الصديقون ايديهم الى الاثم *


*اعلم واثق *
*انك قدوس طهور عادل اصل كال الحق *
*بل انت الهى الحق ذاتة *

*تعال يا سيدى الرب الالة وحقق عدلك *
*واقم حقك *
*كما فى السموات كذلك على الارض *

*لا تتركنا الهى *

* لمن ليس بهم الحق وافواههم ممملؤءة غشا *

*على اسمك نحن يا اللة *


*فلاجل اسمك اصفح عن اثامنا *
*قد اخطانا وبعدنا وتهاوننا *

*لكن لاسمك القدوس اعط مجدا *


*لا تتركنا *
*لا تنسانا *
*لا تهملنا *

*اسرع الينا يا رب واعننا *

*اعبر هنا وحقق عدلك *
*وليكن واضحا جليا *
*بدون ذراع بشر *


*لا اعرف كيف ولا متى ستتصرف *
*لكن اثق انك الان تسمعنى وتستجيبنى *


*اثق *
*انك الهى الذى يحبنى كما احبة *
*تعال يا اللة *

*قم يا اللة وليتبدد من امام وجهك كل مبغضى اسمك القدوس *

*يا الهى *


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2010)

كلام جميل اوي يا قمر
تسلم ايدك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

*كلمات مؤثره

الرب ينيحهم فى الفردوس

شكرا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2010)

خواطر رائعه 
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2010)

*خاطرتك جميلة جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 فبراير 2010)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------

